# All Types Roofing & Repairs



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>EXCEL ROOFING, INC.









ALL TYPES ROOFING AND REPAIRS - 30 YEARS EXPERIENCE

PROFESSIONAL - LOCAL / LILLIAN, AL

FULLY INSURED - LICENSED- FREE ESTIMATES - ALL WORK GUARANTEED

NOW ACCEPTING: VISA/MC/DISCOVER

(251) 962-3338 (ofc)

(251) 609-7682 (cell)

[email protected] 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature><H1 style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">"Wishin' I was Fishin'"







</H1><P style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">_May the holes in your net be no larger than the fish in it. ~Irish Blessing_ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

